# Dicing Bell Pepper Ideas



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being the wife has some problems with her hands, i'm the one that's assigned to processing peppers for the freezer. I've been using a knife but would like a faster process for dicing after the pepper is cleaned of seeds and other unwanted internals. Some type of food processor was a thought but quickly set that idea aside. Would prefer diced to 1/8" to 1/4" size range so bring on faster pepper dicing ideas please.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe a food chopper?
https://www.amazon.com/Handheld-Cho...=handheld+food+chopper&qid=1601151892&sr=8-10


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Maybe a food chopper?
> https://www.amazon.com/Handheld-Cho...=handheld+food+chopper&qid=1601151892&sr=8-10


Now you mention it, we have one but she always used it to chop Pecans etc. It's kind of light duty but maybe i could find a heavy duty. 



Thanks


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This works for me. Remove stem end, cut in half remove other unwanted, maybe chop halves in half and put through the cutter. Does 1/2 and 1/4 dice. Love mine, especially when doing lots of bells or onions.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

In food service they are diced with a wall mounted fry maker which uses blades like the ones in Wooley's post. Image: https://www.amazon.com/New-Star-Foo...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


Not at all practical for home use. What I do is run them throught the slicing blade on the food processor and freeze them as thin slices in small bags. The I dice them as I use them.


For me this works very well


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

A knife is the best way to chop or mince any vegetable. A good chef's knife and a good cutting board are all thats needed.

The food processor is the other option, but leaves things like peppers kinda mashed up.
You really have to be careful with a processor.
Good ones stop after you release the "pulse" button. Some not so good ones spin a few more times after releasing the button and can lead to over processing.

BTW. How well do green peppers freeze?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

J. V. said:


> A knife is the best way to chop or mince any vegetable. A good chef's knife and a good cutting board are all thats needed.
> 
> The food processor is the other option, but leaves things like peppers kinda mashed up.
> You really have to be careful with a processor.
> ...


The wife says she's found a bag in the freezer that was hiding and was 5 years old. They were a little freeze dried but the flavor for cooking was still there.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> A knife is the best way to chop or mince any vegetable. A good chef's knife and a good cutting board are all thats needed.


A person needs to develop the skill to make consistent cuts to get uniform pieces if dicing and do it quickly without losing parts of fingers. I have several chef's knives and use them frequently for cutting vegetables but when I need to do more that a couple onions or bells I use the other device.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> A person needs to develop the skill to make consistent cuts to get uniform pieces if dicing and do it quickly without losing parts of fingers. I have several chef's knives and use them frequently for cutting vegetables but when I need to do more that a couple onions or bells I use the other device.


 Mine are all diced to about + - 0.012" , is that good nuff with my ole wore out paring knife? :vs_laugh:Maybe i should stay with the knife because it's easy to 

clean and i usually only do 5-10 peppers at a time. I haven't cut a finger doing peppers but did stab pointer finger with the point doing something else the other day. Barely brought blood.


Edit: Edit:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> A person needs to develop the skill to make consistent cuts to get uniform pieces if dicing and do it quickly without losing parts of fingers. I have several chef's knives and use them frequently for cutting vegetables but when I need to do more that a couple onions or bells I use the other device.


True. Knife skills are something the home chef should master. Should be the first thing IMO.
What other device? Processor?



SeniorSitizen said:


> Mine are all diced to about + - 0.012" , is that good nuff with my ole wore out paring knife? :vs_laugh:Maybe i should stay with the knife because it's easy to
> 
> clean and i usually only do 5-10 peppers at a time. I haven't cut a finger doing peppers but did stab pointer finger with the point doing something else the other day. Barely brought blood.
> Edit: Edit:


There is your first mistake. You need a good chefs knife. And some practice.
I could never imagine cutting up much of anything with a paring knife.
In fact the paring knife I have is rarely used.


----------

